# Getting an LLC....



## Epiphany (Nov 25, 2017)

So I have searched the name I want to use within my state.  It is not in use.  I did a google search and there is another photography business that goes by the name in another state.  I was going to add my name to it to differentiate between the other one.  Does that make it legally usable?    I know you don't want to be close in name with another business  in case of mistaken identity or reputation.  Thanks for any info you have!


----------



## KmH (Nov 26, 2017)

Consult a qualified attorney.
Legal advice dispensed on the Internet is seldom reliable.

Actually, you even have to be careful which attorney you choose, because advice from some practicing attorneys is also often unreliable.

But note that LLC law varies by state.
So you might also query the appropriate agency in your state regards LLC issues and laws.


----------



## dennybeall (Nov 26, 2017)

There is a difference between illegal and civil action. If you look in the name register you may see many of the same name and it's not illegal. The problem comes in if the other company has established a reputation and chooses to take civil action against you.
Make your's a little different with a your name or perhaps adding "of MyCity"


----------

